# Does anyone sell realistic artificial bromeliads?



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone sells realistic artificail bromelids. My frogs lay so many eggs in my broms that I have to remove them everyother week and flush them out. I would like to try a fake brom as long as it looks real.


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

A quick Google image search led me to this link: Decorative Bromeliad Artificial 20" Yellow/Green > Silk Bromeliads > Silk Flowers

I'm not sure how real they are, but maybe it'll help.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Walmart.com: Tropical Bromeliad: Plants & Artificial Flowers

http://www.organicbouquet.com/p_301...opical_Bromeliad_-_Orange&utm_campaign=Plants


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The true question is how well do they hold water?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Julio said:


> The true question is how well do they hold water?


Exactly what I was thinking.. those "silk" plants are usually pretty flimsy.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you considered using a real Bromeliad mounted to a piece of cork bark? The cork bark is NOT permanently attached in the tank. You leave it leaning against the back wall or side wall of the Viv. This makes it easy to just grab the whole piece, brom and cork, to check for eggs.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Jellyman said:


> I was wondering if anyone sells realistic artificail bromelids. My frogs lay so many eggs in my broms that I have to remove them everyother week and flush them out. I would like to try a fake brom as long as it looks real.


Must be nice i hope once i get my frogs i can say that lol


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I recently saw a new exo-terra product, it was a silk plant with a plastic cup on the top... it resembled a bromeliad, pretty clever IMO.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

boabab95 said:


> I recently saw a new exo-terra product, it was a silk plant with a plastic cup on the top... it resembled a bromeliad, pretty clever IMO.



Hagen (exoterra) had a few prototypes at the last Reptile Super show. When they are released the base can hold what looked like up to three different broms. They are coming in a few different sizes. The cups inthe center are removable. Does not look lik the rest of the axials hold water though. I would five them a try when they are released.
Because of the pain of broms rotting when tads are in there quits a few individuals have gone tonusing the 6-8 oz deli cups.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

they've already been released... looks like it would work...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you use clay for the background, you can pull the broms out and put them back in any time you want.


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

why don't you use a turkey baster?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I never really bothered removing my broms much...I did for my geckos who laid in them because they were eating the babies but for my darklands and gl lamasi I just let em raise em themselves then pulled froglets...pretty much have to with pums but worked just as well with the lamasi also...they were baby machines. Pulling froglets is easier then eggs


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

boabab95 said:


> they've already been released... looks like it would work...


Can you provide a link to where I can look at purchasing one? I'm interested in trying one of them in one of my vivariums... just for kicks and giggles... kinda curious to see how they work for myself.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Can you provide a link to where I can look at purchasing one? I'm interested in trying one of them in one of my vivariums... just for kicks and giggles... kinda curious to see how they work for myself.


blackjungle.com


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I just got delivered (2) of each size---small, medium, large---of the Exo Terra 'dart frog bromeliads' from one of our sponsors......when I get a/some tank action going, I'll be able to put these guys to the test! Really excited though, can't wait! They look great and much better than the alternative (just) film cannisters if one is looking to substitute for live plants/broms...especially this time of year! 



Alex


----------



## tommy2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Exo Terra Smart Plants Dart Frog Bromeliad | Terrarium Plants | Reptile Habitat Furnishings | Reptile - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Get the silk ones, paint them inside and out with clear silicone. If the silicone doesn't ruin the material underneath, it would make it more versatile and able to hold water. 
I for one do not like prying open and breaking bromeliads, trying to prevent them from rotting, having to clean them and not being sure the bleach is completely gone from their crevices, or risking their spreading disease to my other valuable plants.

Exoterra and ZooMed make some.


----------

